# starr tec hogger 100mw shematic or modifications?



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

I bought a Starr Tec 100mw hogger. I had done some research and found that they had a bad reputation but i bought it anyway. It does work but I only get abought 1.4 amps out with a 10 ohm load. ( 13.7 volts )
It looks like it is capable of a lot more output than that. If anyone knows of any modifications or a schematic i would appreciate it. 
Thanks; Don


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

i could never find one .... looked a long time ... fix a few of them


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the bigest problem is the main scr ...... and i quit working on them becouse i could no longer ger the part


----------



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine does work but nowhere near 70 va. I can get 5amps at 5 volts but get much less at higher voltage loads. Back in the day I would trace the circuit out and draw a schematic but I do not think I want to know that bad. Don


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

its only good for 3 amps not 5 and it has to have the right load on it to work right if the load is to light it tend to jump up in voltage ..not shure how you are testing it but the main problem is the scr fails and goes to wide open throttle ( full voltage ) with no control


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I am asuming you have the voltage knob turned all the way up

and the momentium off


and if you just used a restor on the output the test may be no good ... use a lamp or motor load


----------



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

I am using a resistor to test. With a 1 ohm resistor I get almost 5 amps ( 5 volts, 25 watts or VA) before the crk breaker kicks out. With a 10 ohm resistor I get 1.34 amps ( 13.4 volts). With 15 ohms I get abought 14 volts out. Max output is abought 18 to 20 volts. 
It was easier to test with resistors. I suppose I could come up with some sort of partial inductive load but I can't think of anything offhand. 
I have the older one without the hi/low switch. If you think abought it the output if fine for HO or N and Many G scale trains but may not be enough for some of the fancy G scale trains. 
A schematic would be nice. Don


----------

